# 80 revellers molest 2 girls on New Year's Day



## mudsir (Jan 2, 2008)

*www.ibnlive.com/news/80-revellers-molest-2-girls-on-new-years-day/55426-3.html


*Mob molests 2 girls in Mumbai


*Two years in a row, New Year revelry in Mumbai has gone awry. This year, in a city which boasts of being safe for women, a mob of 70 to 80 men groped and molested two women for about 15 minutes on a busy main street in Juhu early on New Year's Day.The _Hindustan Times_ team, who recorded the sequence of events, reports that the women came out of the JW Marriott Hotel with two male friends around 0145 hours IST, and walked towards Juhu beach. Soon a mob of about 40 men began teasing the women, which led to one of the women swearing at the hooligans. But the mob, by then 70-80 strong, pounced on them.
A _Hindustan Times_ cameraperson spotted a police van and called for help, following which the police rushed in and chased away the mob. However, no case has been registered so far.
Reacting to the incident, ACP of the Western region in Mumbai Archna Tyagi told CNN-IBN, “We are trying to find out the facts of the story published in Hindustan Times and also talking to traffic officer and reporters to help in the investigations, but this is shocking and strict action will be taken against the culprits.” 
A similar incident had shamed Mumbai exactly a year ago when a girl was molested by revellers at the Gateway of India on New Year’s eve. That incident, too, was captured on film by a popular Mumbai tabloid
Drunk revellers had stripped and molested a woman in public view, as her friend watched helplessly. 
This year’s incident comes a day after the National Crime Records Bureau released its latest report, which stated that Delhi, Mumbai and Bangalore account for one out of every three crimes in cities with a million-plus population.
The latest incident also poses new questions on the safety of women in Mumbai and even though proof of the incident is plain and available the police say that lack of information is their biggest challenge in making any arrest.
Meanwhile, according to latest figures, in the intervening night of December 31 and January 1 Mumbai traffic police detained a record 338 people on charges of drunken driving. 
The police also booked 45 motorists for rash driving and 46 more for speeding. Thirty-four of the drunken driving accused were presented in court on Tuesday and sentences ranged from one to three days of imprisonment. 
During a six-month long drive Mumbai police has already booked 12,000 motorists, 2,500 of whom have already been sentenced to imprisonment and fines amounting to Rs 2 crore have been collected. 
But on Tuesday, the police surpassed its own previous record of detaining maximum people within a single night.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 2, 2008)

Remove the pics dude...
Why expose those poor girls over net


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 2, 2008)

_


----------



## Voldy (Jan 2, 2008)

those Pea brains doesnt know how to respect  womens
Poor girls becomes the victims of those fools


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2008)

damn! and they say delhi isn't safe for women


----------



## Pathik (Jan 2, 2008)

Bloody Despos.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 2, 2008)

The whole notion of Safety for Woman is a complete myth let alone safe for them in Mumbai. I don't understand which dum nuckle heads come up with statements like Mumbai is the safest city for woman!

Get it right! Woman aint safe anywhere in India and many parts of the world let alone mumbai!


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 2, 2008)

Totally Sick.   
Ashamed to admit that such people are part of our society. And why point out Mumbai alone, we can see the same thing happening around us everyday. 

Infact in groups such people get more daring as there r less chances of getting caught.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 2, 2008)

we need big sex education revolt or campagn something like that to teach those garbage heads whts sex and wht women are.. idiots...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 2, 2008)

why dont the women file compaints in such cases? until n unless something drastic measures are taken, which will act as a deterrant...we will get to hear of such deplorable acts.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jan 2, 2008)

They were molested by about 60-80 perverts.

They were walking towards Juhu beach at about 1:45 AM with their two male friends after coming from hotel JW Marriott when a mob of about 40 people started following them.The mob started teasing them & made lewd comments on the them.One of the victim showed some worthy courage and shouted back on the nutheads. But the mob grew to about 80 now and was out of its senses.The mob tried to push the women in a building and even said,”try to escape from your molestation and humiliation”.Both the girls now thinking that it could be more trouble inside,ran towards footpath.

There the crowd surrounded them near a vehicle and a tree. A person(they do not qualify to be called men/man) tore the black dress of one of the girls. Their male friends were trying to safeguard their female friends,but were helpless in front of 80 animals.The girls fell down and the crowd jumped on them.

At this moment,a newspaper cameraman sighted a police van and shouted for help. In came a Senior Inspector,and he dispersed the mob(i hope they went back to their deserved homes,either zoo or asylums because they are not a part of civilised society).

Whole incident was captured by two newspaper cameramen. I saw the photographs and i decided against putting them on my site.

I wish there was a mob of 160 people there who would have beaten the crap out of those wolves.

In Delhi,Mr. Lalu Prasad Yadav’s two sons indulged in similar acts too,but they were,thank goodness,not so lucky.The guys out there taught them a good lesson in South Delhi.The crowd there dint knew they were railways minister’s sons as the PSO(personal security officer) dint revealed their odentities sensing the seriousness of the incident.The two indulged in eve teasing first at ASHOKA hotel and then at Connaught Place. They passed comments on some girls in Mehrauli when they were returning when a group of youth thrashed them up.

A similar incident happened on new year’s eve last year when a women was molested by similar hooligans on Gateway of India.

What is with us guys?Cant we respect our women. Cant we give them freedom? They will say they were drunk but will they do the same thing at their homes if they were drunk? There can be no damn excuse for hideous crimes like this.


Source:My Blog entry


----------



## ilugd (Jan 2, 2008)

don't these police guys have any sense of decency or humanity?? 
*www.ibnlive.com/news/mumbai-molestation-a-minor-issue-says-top-cop/55463-3.html

*www.ibnlive.com/news/it-happens-everywhere-mumbai--top-cop-on-molestation/55447-3.html


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jan 2, 2008)

thats very sad and disappointing.
we do not care for anything,until ofcourse,something happens to/with us or our dear ones


what else can you expect from Indian police.
can you digest a mob of 80 jerks going crazy in a metropolitan like mumbai on new year's eve when security is beefed up at JUHU beach?how could have police not notice it?


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jan 3, 2008)

ax3 said:


> IMO, those 2 girls\their group r stupid ........ on ny security @ hotels & party r good ....  & on beaches its less .... common sense ...... didnt they know abt last year @ Gateway .......



WOW


----------



## crystal_pup (Jan 3, 2008)

Wat were the couples doing when the mob of 70-80 were approaching them?


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 3, 2008)

In a sense, ax is correct.. I'm not justifying the shameful act of the mob, but in my opinion, it is still unsafe for women anywhere in India to be out in the streets in the night.. even if they have a boyfriend with them..!!! Talks about gender equality, and females not being the weaker sex are all sweet and nice to hear, but practically the truth is just the opposite..! Until the mentality in men's mind about females and sex changes, it is better to be careful and avoid such circumstances, rather than brood about it later. Period.


----------



## ilugd (Jan 3, 2008)

wonderful, just the kind of thinking we need to solve the problem. So it is always their mistake right? The incident is a serious case of breakdown of law and order. Making it seem anything different is dangerous and only feeds the vicious cycle we are in.


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 3, 2008)

ilugd said:


> wonderful, just the kind of thinking we need to solve the problem. So it is always their mistake right? The incident is a serious case of breakdown of law and order. Making it seem anything different is dangerous and only feeds the vicious cycle we are in.


I never said it is their mistake... But it could have been avoided..!! I agree that it is a breakdown of law and order. But what difference does it make to the girls..?? Will the knowledge that they are not wrong in going to a party help them in any way..? They are affected and they'll be affected for a long time..!! Will you take your gf to a similar late night party next time (pls. don't take it personally..) with the knowledge that loads of inebriated wolves will be partying and creating nuisance on the street..?


----------



## ilugd (Jan 3, 2008)

look at this way, maybe if there were more of the couples around, it wouldn't have happened. 
I deal with a lot of westerners in my work, and one thing that I like about them is that they raise hell when they are indignant. Instead of expecting those girls and I am talking of my girlfriend too, I think it would be much more effective, if the girls themselves and the men and women around them stop walking around with their tails between their legs and speak up when we are angry. I personally think most indians are cowards physically. Hell, you get roughed up by a mob trying to protect some girl. Whats the worse that can go wrong. I don't think they are going to kill you, are they? The worst you would suffer would be some broken bones. You have a cell phone don't you? call for help. But have the guts to speak up. 
I still think it is a very dangerous and counter productive trend to expect girls to hide in their holes to avoid getting molested. I remember a quote - "The problem with the world is that the stupid are confident and the wise are cocksure." The problem with India is that the fools are aggressive and the decent guys and gals are quiet.
Most of us have blogs. Sure, we have posted the articles and I include myself here. How much time did we put into that article. I don't see anyone posting the telephone number of the police stations, the inspector and so forth. We need some serious thinking into using our voices to shape public thought in a 'positive' and 'constructive way'
(I am not too good at this preaching thing, but I think I got my point across.)

oh, by the way, can't thinkdigit forum allow anonymous posts for some threads like this which shape opinion? It can be moderated maybe. I have quite a few girl friends (there is a space in between, ok  ) who are raring to give their opinion but would not want to go to the trouble of signing up.....


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jan 4, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> In a sense, ax is correct.. I'm not justifying the shameful act of the mob, but in my opinion, it is still unsafe for women anywhere in India to be out in the streets in the night.. even if they have a boyfriend with them..!!! Talks about gender equality, and females not being the weaker sex are all sweet and nice to hear, but practically the truth is just the opposite..!


There were a few comments made on my blog post regarding this incidents,one of them which was in a way in response to who ever thinks that it is girls mistake(or even partially)


			
				sai said:
			
		

> v consider UNSAFE night as sky without sun and roads without people(isolated), whereas in this case the roads were not at all isolated, in fact a large group of 80 ppl were there. Usually when v see a large group of ppl, v feel safe with them and so as those girls thought and ran towards the road and not towards the building.BUT their hard luck ALL those 80 ppl were ANIMALS...
> And talking about roaming at night, well buddy let me tell u that roaming at night for a girl is bad IF she is alone and IF she roams without any reason, NOW again u can c in this case that there were two and not one girl, moreover they were with two MALE guys and the reason for their roaming is clear as glass buddy - New Year eve.
> They may have a habit of roaming in usual days too, but the incident happened on new year eve, when it was least expected as there should a large group of ppl everywhere on a new year night (it was there but as i already said all 80 ppl were really ANIMALS), so when talking about that particular day, the fault is only and only of those 80 F***ers.


 




prasad_den said:


> Until the mentality in men's mind about females and sex changes, it is better to be careful and avoid such circumstances, rather than brood about it later. Period.



and how is this gonna happen?if you dont say that what they did was wrong?



ilugd said:


> I still think it is a very dangerous and counter productive trend to expect girls to hide in their holes to avoid getting molested. I remember a quote - "The problem with the world is that the stupid are confident and the wise are cocksure." The problem with India is that the fools are aggressive and the decent guys and gals are quiet.


you seem to be of my type.really happy to see some worthy people around.


ilugd said:


> Most of us have blogs. Sure, we have posted the articles and I include myself here. How much time did we put into that article. I don't see anyone posting the telephone number of the police stations, the inspector and so forth. We need some serious thinking into using our voices to shape public thought in a 'positive' and 'constructive way'


dude i put about 3 hours in that article.i was among the first bloggers to write about the incident.infact,i think i was may be first or second(no,im not publicizing/bragging anything)i just want to say that i do care very much and i am greatly pissed off by any thing like this.[/quote]



ilugd said:


> oh, by the way, can't thinkdigit forum allow anonymous posts for some threads like this which shape opinion? It can be moderated maybe. I have quite a few girl friends (there is a space in between, ok  ) who are raring to give their opinion but would not want to go to the trouble of signing up.....



well tell them to comment on your blogs!

and yeah,some news that you will like:TWO CULPRITS SUCCUMB TO PRESSURE<SURRENDER TO POLICE


----------



## ilugd (Jan 4, 2008)

mayanks_098 said:


> dude i put about 3 hours in that article.i was among the first bloggers to write about the incident.infact,i think i was may be first or second(no,im not publicizing/bragging anything)i just want to say that i do care very much and i am greatly pissed off by any thing like this.


Hey, I didn't mean it that way. I meant on core research. Finding out contacts, having a purpose for each post we do. Most of us do not have experience in this, but since I have dealt with the Minority commission for some issues, one of the most important things is to post telephone and contact numbers of the people directly responsible for goof ups. People do call those numbers, especially lawyers and officials who read the blogs and ream additional holes into those guys. I meant such details. I really appreciate your effort. It was  a nice and sensitive post.



mayanks_098 said:


> well tell them to comment on your blogs!


No, I meant they wanted to post in response to those that said the girls should stay in and the sort. I would have loved to have those responses on the forum. .... Oh boy.....


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jan 4, 2008)

ilugd said:


> Hey, I didn't mean it that way. I meant on core research. Finding out contacts, having a purpose for each post we do. Most of us do not have experience in this, but since I have dealt with the Minority commission for some issues, one of the most important things is to post telephone and contact numbers of the people directly responsible for goof ups. People do call those numbers, especially lawyers and officials who read the blogs and ream additional holes into those guys. I meant such details. I really appreciate your effort. It was  a nice and sensitive post.


i thought of making such a post.i thought of posting censored pics giving pics of those who were involved in it.but i was in two minds. i thought every one will say you are too much going over the line.not that i would have paid heed to such comments but i was in two minds.my bad.




ilugd said:


> No, I meant they wanted to post in response to those that said the girls should stay in and the sort. I would have loved to have those responses on the forum. .... Oh boy.....



well thses kinda responses which you are talking about are made every where.even in my blog too.
tell them to comment on websites or on blogs.actually i Pm'ed my female friends but they are so ,what can i say,computer ignorant that i doubt they will come and share there views.but its upto you.
ill also try to get a link to any good news site(ofcourse if and when i find one) for you where people have posted that kind of comments.
you can refer that also to your friends


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jan 4, 2008)

@ilugd 



> I personally think most indians are cowards physically. Hell, you get roughed up by a mob trying to protect some girl. Whats the worse that can go wrong. I don't think they are going to kill you, are they? The worst you would suffer would be some broken bones. You have a cell phone don't you? call for help. But have the guts to speak up.
> I still think it is a very dangerous and counter productive trend to expect girls to hide in their holes to avoid getting moleste




Absolutely right but absolutely impractical. I believe that women/girls will never be safe as long as they dont start defending themselves. I mean this in all sense and not only physical defense. Start looking out for urslef  

"Give a man a fish...he is fed for a day. Teach a man to fish and he is fed for life"


----------



## ilugd (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah, nice thought.


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 4, 2008)

Mumbai is still a safe city.It's the bl**dy ppl coming from small vilages and cities that are ruining the place.Their whole life, they haven't seen women wearing jeans and other such modern clothing.They are also frustrated by their unemployment,poverty etc.Such incidents are an outcome of these frustrations.Someone who is true mumbaikar has a policy of "Live and let live" towards life.


----------

